# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  кого угодно хоть тбизиян???

## sperk

Что он говорит? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HvO0-JW0bm4

----------


## Wowik

> _________________
> нет человека — нет проблем

 Обезьян?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Обезьяну.

----------


## Оля

> нет человека -  нет проблемы

 А, кстати, в чем суть такой подписи?..

----------


## Wowik

> нет человека -  нет проблемы

 Ну это автору виднее сколько проблем от человека, одна или несклолько.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля     
> 			
> 				нет человека -  нет проблемы      Ну это автору виднее сколько проблем от человека, одна или несклолько.

 Ну есть известное высказывание одного известного "вождя"... Я думаю, это цитата.

----------


## sperk

> Ну есть известное высказывание одного известного "вождя"... Я думаю, это цитата.

 правдa

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля  Ну есть известное высказывание одного известного "вождя"... Я думаю, это цитата.   правдa

 Тогда "нет человек*а* - нет проблем*ы*".

----------


## Rtyom

Тогда нужно ещё написать чья. смысла в кавычки брать просто так нет. Ну и соответственно с заглавной буковки.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Тогда нужно ещё написать чья. смысла в кавычки брать просто так нет. Ну и соответственно с заглавной буковки.

 Я в кавычки поставила не в качестве рекомендации, чтобы так и в подписи было. Просто этого требовала орфография моего сообщения.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

А! Пардон.  ::

----------

